# First Derby



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck, Gauge. Where is the Derby located?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

will be thinking of you guys today! Best of luck, can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how he does.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

hollyk said:


> Best of luck, Gauge. Where is the Derby located?



Holly,

Gary Abbott is handling him at the Samish Field Trial in Connell, WA.
But he will be running next weekend just north of Seattle.

He also happens to be the only golden in the derby this weekend.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, that's my neck of the woods. 
I was out at Pepper's this morning training and no one was there. It is a beautiful day here and I had the place to myself, but a field trail in the area explains it.
I stopped by the one at Carlson's a couple of weeks ago and watched a few dogs in Open and Qual.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Bad news this morning. 

Gauge was scratched because of a slight limp.
He was locked in and had progressed to the third series. He is currently making a racket on the truck. For those in the area I may drop down to the trial next weekend north of Seattle.

Holly,
I hope you had a good time at the trial at Carlson's. Burt is actually my great uncle.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww I am so sorry.  He'll get 'em next time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

aw geez, I'm so sorry. More importantly, I hope it's nothing serious and he's back to 100% in no time. Glad to hear your handler had the sense to scratch him.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

AKGOLD said:


> Bad news this morning.
> 
> Gauge was scratched because of a slight limp.
> He was locked in and had progressed to the third series. He is currently making a racket on the truck. For those in the area I may drop down to the trial next weekend north of Seattle.
> ...


It is a small world. I was out at Carlson's with my HRC club today. We were running water on the hourglass.

Hope Gauge is up and running soon.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your bad luck.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Darn! Hope they get some PT in for him this week and he is fit to run next weekend.


----------

